

Matt Groening Reveals the Location of the Real Springfield - doh
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/Matt-Groening-Reveals-the-Location-of-the-Real-Springfield.html?c=y&story=fullstory

======
ck2
Nope. [http://www.tvguide.com/News/Exclusive-Simpsons-
Springfield-N...](http://www.tvguide.com/News/Exclusive-Simpsons-Springfield-
Not-in-Oregon-1045968.aspx)

